# Weasel-Red Squirrel and Chippy Traps



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I Started to make some Boxes to catch Ermine this winter {Weasel} Just Goofing around with a few but will be making at least 20 more---Pokey put me on to making them with 6" Dog Ear cedar fence boards and it works great. A 6' board makes one box and some left to start another- I/4" wire mesh used for closing back of Box--Good time to use up the Dog Days of Summer and dream of trapping-------------pic's---------------------------------------last 2 pic's were last winter around the garage------OH use regular Victor Rat Traps works great for these small critters-----svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks great Skip, I think you're on to something, yard ornaments with a bite. Extra income !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Those look great skip how much are you paying for the boards up there I think with the rat trap and all I had about $4 into each one and they charge around $20 each at F&t


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice traps Skip ! I like the art work ! Victor motel ! No tell Motail !

My Dad said that once he caught a chippie and it bled on the trap he'd never catch another on that trap until several months later after the blood scent was gone even after moving the trap to another area. I sprayed the wooden base with that spray urethane so it wouldn't soak in. chippie after chippie back to back to back after that. He said it kept him from having to drown the little buggers in his cage traps.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokey the boards are 2.49 and the traps are 1.75--Grand sum of-$4.24 Oh Plus the screws* :biggrin: ----*Fun building them---Did a few more today---------svb*

*thanks Guys*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep... It starts out with a innocent little box trap, and the next thing you know...






then it gets worse ...






finally they will have you committed for running around the woods like a mad beaver tearing up all the trees...????






Have fun Skip they look great


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*APH--------Very Nice----lots of work put into them---Now you Given me a New Idea for the fun of it*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

None of my work Skip. But I thought it might inspire you...????. My father was quite creative. He made a wild boars head one time completely out of a Van ***** catalog... complete with a story about the little old lady who killed it and a motorized 12" green booger that would go in and out of the boars nose... it hung on the wall of a tavern in Northern Illinois. Drinks and Things to be exact.


----------

